
Did Corkd Get Hackd? - qhoxie
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/01/07/did-corkd-get-hackd/
======
sidsavara
LOL, I have to know, did TC actually have it like that when they first
published? My comments are in [ ], this is the text FTA

"If you try to visit the URL for wine review website Corkd [<\-- this was a
link], you’ll automatically get rerouted to porn site Adult Friend Finder
(obviously NSFW) [<\--- and this, later on, was their warning]"

I can just imagine people clicking it, curious to what the hack is, and then
learning that they shouldn't have ;)

------
johns
The video response by Gary Vaynerchuk was amusing.

------
AndrewWarner
Why isn't Corkd more successful. In the comments, Gary said he's been putting
on the back burner. If it was more successful he'd give it more of his time,
no? Why would you do to make Corkd more successful? It's a great concept.

~~~
moswald
I initially interpreted that comment to mean corkd.com at this point runs
itself(code wise at least), so the developers are working on other projects.
But you raise a good point, and I surely do not have any knowledge to say
otherwise.

------
sh1mmer
The news isn't massively interesting but Gary is excellent as ever. I'd
recommend watching the video response because this is the reason Gary has such
a crazy following.

His personal hands on style has really helped Winelibrary.tv upscale their
business. In terms of tips for promoting your business Gary is definitely
someone to keep an eye on.

------
iamdave
_the site now reads a message that they’ll be back shortly, so it was
definitely a malicious act._

How does this make sense?

There didn't seem to be any hard damage done to any part of the site, as the
comments said it looked more like an injection attack, so what's malicious?
Looks to be more of a prank than anything.

~~~
ConradHex
I'd say it could be described as "malicious" to redirect a site's traffic to
another site, especially an adult one. It's not "good, clean fun", that's for
sure. It has consequences for people.

~~~
iamdave
True points, I was more commenting on how the connection between an admission
that 'the site was compromised, we're going to take some time to fix things'
resulting in a _definite_ conclusion that the attack was malicious worked.

